# ym146, noisy transaxle



## highpockets1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Hey,thanks for the ad. Anybody have a YM146? I just bought one, checked it all out,listen to it run,drove it etc. took it home, unloaded it. But I did not stand behind it while it was running. next day went to hook a cart to it and the transaxle is making noise while running in neutral. please tell me it is just old and worn and yours does it too, instead of it is about to come unglued..thanks


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Not sure what you are calling the transaxle, but you can listen to several video's here. https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=yanmar+146


----------

